# Timing for regeneration?



## satz (May 12, 2004)

Does God always regenerate people in response to their hearing gospel preaching? Or might he regenerate someone and leave him 'in the dark' for a while, so to speak, before a preacher brings the good news?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 12, 2004)

John the Baptist was regenerated in the womb. He obviously could not exercise faith until much later.


----------



## satz (May 12, 2004)

heh...yeah that's true...wonder why that slipped my mind...

But do you think John's case was 'special' or is that how God normally acts?

Only reason why i say John's case might be special is cos wasn't it prophercied(spelling!) that he would be regenerated in the womb?


----------

